# Back Safe From Maiden Voyage



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

We had a wonderful trip on our new 21RS. What a pleasure that trialer was to tow. All of the positive comments about Outbacks that I have read on this website are true. This is a great trailer. We had no major or minor problems with the trailer. I do need to make some leveling block, but I managed. And I parked to close to the shore power box and not close enough to the picnic area so the awning didn't cover the table at all, but hey I'm new at this.

I did have one slight problem though! When I was hooking up to leave the house to go camping... Well...I mean it wasn't all my fault....Well maybe... I sorta backed into our garage door a little. Who put that spare tire back there anyway. Fortunately I only pushed it in a little, no real damage. Whew. But more importantly the trailer wasn't hurt. Haha.

We really enjoyed staying at Reed Bingham SP in GA. Visited our college boy at Valdosta and had a great weekend. Now that the shake down cruise is done it is time to plan the big ones.

Oh one other small problem... I left a container full of pancake batter in the fridge on the way home. When the wife opened up the fridge it looked like someone had vomited all over the refidge.

Happy camping. Joe


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Greatblu said:


> Oh one other small problem... I left a container full of pancake batter in the fridge on the way home. When the wife opened up the fridge it looked like someone had vomited all over the refidge.
> [snapback]108447[/snapback]​


Joe, Some of us haven't had breakfast yet!
















Glad the maiden voyage was so much fun.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

summergames84 said:


> Greatblu said:
> 
> 
> > Oh one other small problem... I left a container full of pancake batter in the fridge on the way home.Â When the wife opened up the fridge it looked like someone had vomited all over the refidge.Â
> ...


Well I know where you can get some really good pancake batter, cheap too.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, OK...









Glad to hear the maiden voyage was such a success, Joe!








Welcome to the official world of Outbacking!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

GreatBlu,

Congrats on a great trip!

BTW, what's the big deal about a dent in the garage door, anyway?









Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Joe, glad the first trip went well except for a couple of mishaps. For a moment I thought you were going to say you hit the shore power box but instead I see you hit your house. This isn't out of the norm if you read one of the mishap threads on here.


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

joe, that was so funny about the pancake mix.. 
good thing the house and camper are ok.
need to book a site at our next rally in 4 weeks.
we have 14 so far...

lamar


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Greatblu said:


> We had a wonderful trip on our new 21RS. What a pleasure that trialer was to tow. All of the positive comments about Outbacks that I have read on this website are true. This is a great trailer.
> 
> Oh one other small problem... I left a container full of pancake batter in the fridge on the way home. When the wife opened up the fridge it looked like someone had vomited all over the refidge.
> 
> ...


Glad you had a great first trip! _"vomited all over the refidge." _LOL







That's funny, well I'm sure your wife didn't think so









Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

HI, Joe!
Don't feel bad. I was "back safe" until my privacy fence wouldn't move, backing the camper in the drive! LOL. 
Glad you enjoyed Reed Bingham, too. I haven't tried it, but heard it's great, and so is the fishing!
You live in SE GA, and my son attends GA Southern, in Statesboro. I also have to go to a doctor's appt. in Brunswick, and will be combining the two into one trip. Any recommendations for campgrounds in that area?
Thanks!
Darlene action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If pancake batter in the frig is the only problem you caused during the trip, consider yourself lucky and chalk up a successful trip.


----------

